# Setup Pictures & Reptile Rooms



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello guys and gals,

I am very interested in seeing pictures of peoples' setups, vivarium stacks and even of reptile rooms if anybody keeps all of the reptiles in a certain room of their home!

This is just a thread I made out of interest as would love to see how people decorate and accessories their reptile enclosures.

I have seen pictures of people creating some amazing setups from scratch and I would love to see more of them if anybody wishes in sharing their work of art or photos! 

I will post some pictures up of my reptile room and setups soon, so if anybody has any advice or ideas they think would make improvement then please let me know!

Can't wait to see what you all have!

Thanks, Nicki x


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

Hammock is a new adition


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

A few different pics of individual setups that I've had over the years and a few room shots as well.


See if you can find the fan footed gecko with its eggs in one of the pics


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Good god!!!! :gasp:

You must have had LOADS?! 

I think I found the fanfoot as well lol...is he hidden on the wall in the 3rd close up picture? I can't see the egg though?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Nicki_ said:


> Good god!!!! :gasp:
> 
> You must have had LOADS?!
> 
> I think I found the fanfoot as well lol...is he hidden on the wall in the 3rd close up picture? I can't see the egg though?



6th photo down, you can just see the eggs under the mother.


ps. I see that you have 1.1.1 beardies. Bd's are sexable at about 2-3 weeks old, so what is the unknown


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha, he doesn't have a tail to judge from unfortunately! I can't see any hemipenal buldges or anything as it was badly sethered by another beardy in its previous home 

I can't really tell by "his" head either but I am guessing he a little guy? Not sure? Hmmm...lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

PeterUK said:


> A few different pics of individual setups that I've had over the years and a few room shots as well.
> 
> 
> See if you can find the fan footed gecko with its eggs in one of the pics
> ...


oh my, just a fleeting interest in reptiles then :whistling2: nice work on them vivs :2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> oh my, just a fleeting interest in reptiles then :whistling2: nice work on them vivs :2thumb:


I have been known to keep the odd one here and there :whistling2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I have eventually uploaded some pictures of my setups but a lot has been changed since they were taken!

This is one of my tarantula setups!









The two vivariums are for boas and the little ones on top are for my two baby corn snakes, fire belly toads and my other tarantula!









The bottom vivarium is for a male and female corn, on top is another boa and the other two on top of that is the red knee and king snake.









This section is for beardies geckos and more corns. You may notice that the large exo terra for my female beardy has wood chips in which has since been changed to cork tile.









The male and female beardy together whilst her vivarium was being completely ripped to bits ha!









Then a nice bright picture of some of the room!


----------

